# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil en Euthyrox

## Nikky278

Hoi allemaal,

ik heb even een vraagje. Mijn vriend laat zich vrijdag steriliseren, dus als over een tijdje uit de test blijkt dat de ingreep goed is gelukt, wil ik graag stoppen met de pil. Maar nou vroeg ik me af of dat effect zou kunnen hebben op mijn medicijnen voor mijn schildklier. Ik slik Euthyrox. 
Aan de ene kant denk ik niet dat het wat uit zal maken, want dan zou ik dat wel ooit ergens in een bijsluiter of infoboekje gelezen moeten hebben. 
Maar aan de andere kant gaat het wel over hormonen... Ik weet dat geadviseerd wordt de waarden in de gaten te houden als je net met de pil begint, maar werkt het andersom dan ook zo...?

Ik vraag het eerst even hier, heb niet zo'n zin om voor niks naar de dokter te gaan, zie haar al vaak genoeg  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Wat ik wel weet over schildklier medicatie en de pil, is dat als je, zoals jij in dit geval Euthyrox slikt, je aan je arts door moet geven als je de pil gaat slikken, omdat het schildklier medicijn dan eventueel aangepast moet worden. Dus ik weet niet of dat jou sterkte qua Euthyrox ooit is aangepast toen jij met de pil begon. Of anders om.
Mocht de Euthyrox wel aangepast zijn doordat je de pil ging gebruiken, dan zou je er misschien toch verstandig aan doen om langs je huisarts te gaan. Want dan is de kans namelijk groter dat de dosering weer opnieuw aangepast moet worden zodra jij met de pil stopt, snap je?????

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nikky,

Als je gestopt bent met de pil kan je misschien je schildklier waardes een keer laten prikken

----------


## Nikky278

Ik was al een aantal jaar aan de pil toen ik met de Euthyrox begon en volgens mij is er toen verder niet naar de pil gekeken. Misschien ook wel hoor, maar ik heb er in ieder geval niks van gehoord van de dokter... Misschien dat het dan toch wel verstandig is om inderdaad mijn waardes na te laten kijken als ik gestopt ben. Better safe than sorry zullen we maar zeggen...

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Je huisarts had hoe dan ook wel naar jou pil moeten kijken toen jij met die Euthyrox begon. Maar zoals je zelf zegt is er misschien wel nageken door hem/haar maar dat hij gewoon niets aan je heeft laten weten. Laat in inderdaad in ieder geval jou waardes controleren als je gestopt bent. Beter 1 keer voor niets, dan helemaal niet. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## ingepinge

Hoi,

Ik weet niet of je nog steeds lid bent en ik weet dat het lang geleden is, maar ik ben wel benieuwd naar wat er uit gekomen is.... moest je dosering aangepast worden?
Ik zit namenlijk met dezelfde vraag....

Groetjes Inge

----------

